
Artists 'draw on air' to create 3D illustrations (haptics) - nickb
http://www.physorg.com/news109425896.html
======
queensnake
The possibilities for this thing could be huge, when it's understood and
mature it could revolutionize the way we interact with computers, even coding
(along the lines of subtextual.org). Too bad there's no stock to buy :)

